# imprimer une page web



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2000)

Tout d'abord salut à tous et merci d'avance d'eclairer ma lanterne!
Lorsque je tombe sur un long texte dans un site(ex une vingtaine de pages en defilement) comment selectionner et imprimer la partie qui m'interesse?


----------



## JediMac (14 Novembre 2000)

LO,

Tu sélectionnes le texte qui t'intéresse et tu demandes l'impression EN PASSANT PAR LE MENU FICHIER-IMPRIMER et non par le bouton "imprimer" du navigateur. La boite de dialogue d'impression te propose la rubrique imprimer la sélection que tu choisis, et c'est bon.
Sinon tu peux aussi copier la partie que tu veux conserver et la coller sous Word ou autre. Comme ça tu peux conserver les info. et travailler sur le texte. Il y a des fois des problémes avec la mise en page ou avec le style de la police qui disparaissent mais bon ...

Bye

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## al02 (18 Novembre 2000)

Bonjour,
Ill y a aussi la solution d'imprimer les pages avec PrintToPDF.
Le fait d'imprimer génère un fichier.PDF que l'on peut visualiser et imprimer (en tout ou partie) avec Acrobat Reader.
	On peut aussi (toujours dans Acrobat Reader) par Edition - Selectionner tout
		puis par copier-coller dans Word ou Appleworks, récuperer soit une page, soit la totalité du document (selon que l'on est dans Acrobat Reader en : affichage-1 seule page ou en : affichage-continue)

On peut télécharger ce logiciel à l'adresse suivante :
http://www.jwwalker.com/ 

PrintToPDF
PrintToPDF is a shareware Macintosh printer driver that creates PDF (Adobe Acrobat) files. You do not need to have the full Acrobat package (as opposed to the Reader) installed for PrintToPDF to work. You can create PDF bookmarks to your section and subsection headings, and URLs will become hot links. PrintToPDF is not as powerful as Acrobat, but it creates simple PDFs for a much lower price($20).

Cordialement.
al02

------------------


----------

